# twinstar nano with high tds



## RisingSun (22 Jan 2020)

Anyone use the twinstar nano with TDS 400ppm+?  My tds is ~350ppm and I tried using the chihiros doctor, but it turns itself off after 1 run.  Was wondering if the twinstar was more accommodating of high tds?


----------



## Siege (22 Jan 2020)

Yes, using it in our very hard water with ferts added also.

works fine but it does seem to shorten the reactors plate lifespan to about a year.


----------



## RisingSun (22 Jan 2020)

Siege said:


> Yes, using it in our very hard water with ferts added also.
> 
> works fine but it does seem to shorten the reactors plate lifespan to about a year.



Thanks! Your store has such beautiful tanks, I'm surprised you have hard water.  What's the typical TDS like in your tanks?


----------



## Siege (22 Jan 2020)

Thank you for your kind words.

Unsure as we donot test. The last time we did they differed from 288 - 400. The average was about 350 though I recall.

I know it is +/-300 out of the tap.

it is true you may get better results with RO water but it is hard work for most people to keep up the water changes needed when using RO water. So we try to keep it simple for people to replicate!


----------



## Zeus. (22 Jan 2020)

Not sure what gen my chihiros is it had it over two years.
I have a twinstar nano as well on a different tank

Both work fine what ever the TDS is. It is over 500ppm today, Had the TDS over 1000ppm when I had been on holiday for a couple of weeks and still worked

with a high TDS it scales up quicker so needs descaling quite often, tends to go though reactors quite quick, mine dont last a year 3-6months


----------



## Sammy Islam (22 Jan 2020)

If the control unit turns itself completely off then it may be faulty. I have just set up the chihiros doctor on my new tank and it seems to operate at 15-20sec bursts every 5min or so. I definitely have a high tds (300+) from the tap + EI dosing on top.


----------



## RisingSun (22 Jan 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> If the control unit turns itself completely off then it may be faulty. I have just set up the chihiros doctor on my new tank and it seems to operate at 15-20sec bursts every 5min or so. I definitely have a high tds (300+) from the tap + EI dosing on top.



Yeah it turns completely off after 1 run like the video in this amazon review: https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3E1E1GGH717XH?ref=va_cr_lb

It actually did run fine for 2 days, but then started exhibiting the behavior.  Figured maybe my TDS crept above its limit.  Did a water change and it started working again.  Then stopped working after 2 days.


----------



## Sammy Islam (22 Jan 2020)

Oh i have the same one and it doesn't do that and it's been working for a week, so I will monitor it as i definitely have high TDS.


----------



## Sammy Islam (22 Jan 2020)

Are there any negatives to using the chihiros doctor on a higher setting than intended for your tank size?


----------



## Ed Wiser (22 Jan 2020)

I found that TDS effects the operation of the device. I keep the TDS at 200. 
Then it will come on once at hour. As you creep up in tds it comes on less.


----------



## RisingSun (29 Jan 2020)

Closing the loop on this for posterity - got the twinstar nano and it does indeed run continuously at TDS levels where the chihiros doctor 3 turns itself off (350ppm+).  Also, I tried the chihiros reactor with the twinstar and it works too.


----------



## aquascape1987 (25 Feb 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> Are there any negatives to using the chihiros doctor on a higher setting than intended for your tank size?



Old thread I know, but Im using the twinstar and currently wondering the same thing.
Did you ever get an answer on it?

My logic says it can only be a good thing by increasing amount of O2 in the tank? Just hoping my logic is sound on this and there are no negatives?


----------



## Sammy Islam (25 Feb 2021)

aquascape1987 said:


> Old thread I know, but Im using the twinstar and currently wondering the same thing.
> Did you ever get an answer on it?
> 
> My logic says it can only be a good thing by increasing amount of O2 in the tank? Just hoping my logic is sound on this and there are no negatives?


Not sure really, i'm using the twinstar too on level 1. I think the difference between the settings is maybe "level 1" comes on more often for shorter bursts and maybe "level 2" for longer bursts less often.


----------

